# Not impressed with new Swift



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Took delivery today of a new Bessacar 765. Absolutely disappointed with the standard of workmanship Bits falling off here and there Last MH was a Hymer No prizes for guessing what Im going back to next year. This is no fault of the dealer . Swift the culprit


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a shame, does take the shine off collecting a new motorhome, especially when we have usualy been waiting months for it!

Could you not have rejected it? Or are you still happy to have it with bits falling off?


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Just glad to get it after a long wait. If much more goes wrong or falls apart over the next few days would certainly take it back. Anyone know the law on this


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Patsy said:


> This is no fault of the dealer . Swift the culprit


Sorry, I don't agree.

If the motorhome was offered to you in that state, the dealer was responsible. If faults were visible to you then they were visible to him.
Any dispute you have is with the dealer and he knows this. Maybe he doesn't want to face up to his responsibilities. He has the final say in how it is presented to you.

The dealers have much more clout with Swift than we do.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Just glad to get it after a long wait. If much more goes wrong or falls apart over the next few days would certainly take it back. Anyone know the law on this


Some of the recent topics in this forum will help: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-56.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> If the motorhome was offered to you in that state, the dealer was responsible. .


I understand, from our dealer and from Swift, that the PDI is actually done by Swift at their factory. Seems mad to me but there you go ! If I was a dealer I'd do my own checks before standing back to take the flak from the customer but I'm only a consumer.

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Patsy said:


> Took delivery today of a new Bessacar 765. Absolutely disappointed with the standard of workmanship Bits falling off here and there Last MH was a Hymer No prizes for guessing what Im going back to next year. This is no fault of the dealer . Swift the culprit


I am very sorry to hear this. After a long conversation with Swift customer service yesterday morning, I was beginning to believe that they were starting to care.

Your post has again confirmed my concern over Swift quality control.


----------



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

hi patsy,
join the club just got our new swift, same thing as you.
i have been in touch with CONSUMER DIRECT which is a FREE service backed by the government. they give advice on any product if you have a dispute with dealer or trader.

you can download templates for letters and info from this web site www.consumerdirect.gov.uk or tel. 08454040506.

the young lady that i spoke to told me that any faults with my vehicle including both cab and habitat should be the responsibility of the dealer to rectify.

i have read that members are going directly to manufacturers to try and get satisfaction which is ok but really the buck stops with the dealer let him do the running about and chasing up. 
she also said that you can reject the vehicle within 7 to 10 days from new if you have major problems with it for a full refund.

it is a good source to find out exactly what your legal rights are and how to deal with your problems. 
but don't take my word for it ring them on Monday and get it verified 
:wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello

Irrespective of who does the PDI, the contract is with the dealer not Swift.

Russell


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Irrespective whose fault it is the point I feel is that the vehicle should never have left the factory in that condition . Some of the faults were obvious . Other matters which were not faults but pure laziness were pieces of masking tape around various parts of the vehicle other parts fitted over the tape exposing part of it thus making removal impossible May not sound a lot but when you have numerous similar problems it becomes a lot when you look at the big picture Shame on you Swift I for one will not be back


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

As I have said in another post, get Trading Standards involved. This then says to the dealer/manufacturer that you are doing it by the book and that the Law is behind you. As i said, i have found them very helpful and want to make sure that things are done right. Give 'em a ring. H


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

It seems that 'Swift' are now looking at this site after having been alerted to discussions here about problems with their products.

I would expect though, that they may only be looking at the 'Swift' forum and so I suggest that these tales of woe be put there; or moved there.

I know it isn't easy to find the 'Swift' ( or any other 'brand specific' forum) but perhaps those with specific brand interests could ask Nuke to move them to a more prominent position as was recently done with the 'Panel Van' forum.

I am one who very nearly had his hand in his pocket to buy a new Swift Group van but was rather put off by some very obvious poor quality assembly in those at shows and dealers.

My reservations have since been confirmed by those problems reported on MHF over the last few months.

I hadn't actually made a firm decision to buy but have now made a firm decision not to.

A good ten quids worth this MHF....

I was at a dealer who supplies both Swift Group and Autotrail and after having examined several new models of each make, I commented that it appeared that the build quality of the Autotrails was somewhat superior to that of the Swift Group .... the dealers immediate response was an emphatic 'yes'. Mind you, I've read a few 'Autotrail' sagas here too.

It may be the dealers legal responsibility but I can't imagine them being happy with the situation. It is the manufacturer who is responsible for the shoddy workmanship.

It is such a shame because I think that the new Swift Group low profiles are such a terrific design.

Harvey

Moved to Swift forum 29/07/07....Mod


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Excuse me for repeating myself from another thread.

Can we have a stick heading like the -

"Water Ingress - new Fiat / Peugeot - collate all faults here"

Maybe heading - "Swift Owner list all your faults here"

I have a long list on Swift 630L, handover in April, been at dealer since 12th June.

Waiting for a telephone call tomorrow as I have asked for my money back.


----------

